# adobe reader not opening prompting error 0xc0000005



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I am experiencing a strange problem on a fresh installation of windows 7 sp1 home. Whenever trying to open either adobe reader I am experiencing error 0xc0000005, even when using adobe acrobat XI PRO, same error...


I suspect that this happened because I created a profile on a separate drive and edited the registries, I ended up deleted the profile and created a new profile in the normal C directory.

Screenshot attached.

I have re-installed the application but it as all in vain, also experienced errors when installed foxit pdf.

Please help as I don't have a solution for my client.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What about just trying to RUN %APPDATA%\Adobe


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

Shall I delete the contents of that directly that you sent me?

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Then reinstall the program. I would still make sure your .pdf's are backed up.


----------



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

I have already tried that but it still didnt work. I also installed Foxit Reader and caused the same problem.

On a particular site I found an article where it explained that I should check the Roaming folder to see if there is the adobe folder but it doesnt exist there.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You have to show hidden files to find Adobe files.

EDIT: I found this statement in Adobe's problem site>Acrobat installation fails with minimum system requirements error dialog on Win7
No solution offered.


----------

